# Galley Tank Dump Problem



## heron (May 13, 2010)

2011 312bh

Front galley tank will not dump when I hook my Clean dump pump up to it. I don't see any signs of obstruction of the vent. It will dump if I remove regular cover. I also want to be able to hook the adapter and garden hose and route that to the other grey and black tank dump. Any idea of why there would not be enough venting to allow it to dump thru a garden hose?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So why would you want to use a macerator on a grey tank? No solids in there, right?


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> So why would you want to use a macerator on a grey tank? No solids in there, right?


Pumping into a sewer clean out yards away. Granted, I could probably dump the grey in the backyard but 
I'd rather dump it into the sewer. Since I already have the Clean dump for the black, I installed a plug receptacle
at both tanks so all I have to do is plug it up and pump it. I'd rather not have to bring an additional hose with me when 
dumping away from home.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, that makes sense. Sounds like there may be a vacuum forming that is keeping the tank from draining. When using a sewer hose, there is a lot of room for air to get back into the tank. I've had the same problem trying to get my grey tank to drain into a tote with a short section of garden hose when a sewer hookup was not available.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> OK, that makes sense. Sounds like there may be a vacuum forming that is keeping the tank from draining. When using a sewer hose, there is a lot of room for air to get back into the tank. I've had the same problem trying to get my grey tank to drain into a tote with a short section of garden hose when a sewer hookup was not available.


Okay, that's kind of what I wanted to know. May be even with venting, these tanks will not work well with just a small hose...although the black tank and other grey tank worked okay with the clean dump and the smaller hose.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would think that tank would be vented through the roof like the other two tanks.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That's the issue. It should be vented. If mine were not vented I would see a lot of "glugging" when I drain the tank through the clear elbow I use but I never do. It's only when I try to drain to a tote that I have the problem. If the tank is vented, I should have water filling the tote as fast as the air in the tote can escape out of it's vent. In stead I don't have any flow. It's never been that big an issue so I haven't pursued it.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

john7349 said:


> I would think that tank would be vented through the roof like the other two tanks.


Yes, I would assume that is the case. Now, I didn't specifically check the vent but the camper is only a month or so old and when I was up doing the fantastic fans I did not notice any bee issues or anything that would make me look at the vents. I'm assuming the vent for that tank is clear but I will have another look this weekend. 
I'm wondering if there is something from the factory they could have messed up...like not connect the vent properly which to me would mean there still would be venting but not on the roof but maybe underneath the camper..?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no roof vent for the sink there is a vacuum break in the drain line under the sink.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> There is no roof vent for the sink there is a vacuum break in the drain line under the sink.


Yes, I looked for it this morning and no vent stack. Could it be the vacuum break is not working correctly under the sink? 
I wondered why they had put that there... I'd like to be able to use the clean dump on that tank but if I cannot it's not a big deal. Even when I hooked up the garden hose and the adapter it would not drain thru the garden hose at all...Only drained when I removed the stock cap.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the vacuum break was not working the sink would not drain very well.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Perhaps with the small diameter hose, not enough vacuum is created to open the vacuum break and allow it to drain.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> If the vacuum break was not working the sink would not drain very well.


Good point! It drains fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try this, fill the galley tank with just water, so you can drain it where ever you are parked and see how it does. Make sure the other drain valves are closed and only the galley grey is open.

The masticator should pull a vacuum on the system and drain the tank.

BTW do not trust the tank level indicators they are notorious for being inaccurate.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Try this, fill the galley tank with just water, so you can drain it where ever you are parked and see how it does. Make sure the other drain valves are closed and only the galley grey is open.
> 
> The masticator should pull a vacuum on the system and drain the tank.
> 
> BTW do not trust the tank level indicators they are notorious for being inaccurate.


So, what is the best way to judge level..wait to you see it in the toilet or sink?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do as complete a drain as possible then add 5 gallons at a time. It will back up into the sink when it is truly full. You can then gage the indicators and the tank capacity.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Do as complete a drain as possible then add 5 gallons at a time. It will back up into the sink when it is truly full. You can then gage the indicators and the tank capacity.


We'll be at St Andrews in one month for 8 days..I'll experiment with it at that point. Thanks for the idea. 
I picked up a basic 20' sewer hose to drain the front tank. I'll save the clean dump for the black tank and if I dump some at
home.


----------

